# Car News - Bentley Bentayga Le Mans Edition



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As the world's fastest, most powerful, and most expensive SUV on sale in the US (at least until the Lamborghini Urus enters the fray) few would argue that the bemouth that is the Bentley Bentayga is in desperate need of being spruced up by an aftermarket tuner. British tuner Kahn Automotive disagrees, however, and has released a new appearance package for the luxury SUV. Dubbed the Bentley Bentayga Le Mans Edition, the SUV has been blacked-out for a more menacing look.

At the front, Kahn has fitted the Bentayga with a new carbon bumper spoiler, front grille, and bumper side sills. A rear spoiler has been added to the trunk, and the exhaust has also been given the blacked-out treatment with a high-gloss shadow finish. The exterior is finished in a striking black satin, complemented with a set of black 23-inch "Le Mans" wheels designed in-house by company founder Afzal Kahn. The all-black theme continues inside, with an opulent cabin coated in 3D Herringbone perforated leather, which has also been applied to the steering wheel, door panels, and door handle surrounds.

Customers will be able to customize the cabin with a plethora of premium materials, including quilted nappa leather and alcantara. Despite the race-inspired name implying that the Bentayga is packing extra performance to make the SUV more suited to the track, Kahn hasn't made any mechanical modifications to the Bentayga. Not that it needed any, mind you - the Bentayga is still the fastest SUV in the world thanks to its 6.0-liter W12 engine delivering 600 horsepower and 663 lb-ft. But naming an upgrade package after a world-famous endurance racing series and not offering any performance advantages seems a bit misleading.

Still, the blacked-out SUV wouldn't look out of place in Bruce Wayne's garage as a luxurious SUV alternative to the Batmobile. He could certainly afford it: the Bentley Bentayga Le Mans Edition is currently being sold as a one-off for $227,734. If that sounds surprisingly cheap for an upgraded Bentayga, that's because it's based on the 4.0-liter V8 diesel model, but Kahn is also offering the upgrade for the W12-powered model.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Absolutely horrendous. I don't mind the Bentayga in general, seen a couple and whilst i would never buy one if i could afford it, i dont think they are that bad but that is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Do Kahn really think they can do interiors better than Bentley!!! smh Do they think their leather work is superior to the factory's??? you'd be throwing money at someone to make your car worse


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a bit like wearing trainers and a baseball cap with your cavalry twills. It's just wrong.

Footballers will love it. 

Cooks


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bentley raison d'etre has not been subtlety for a long time - new money and bling is sadly more their style nowadays and this just moves that on a bit. 

Personally I think the Bentayga is awful and rear spoiler aside I think this is no worse than any other Bentayga


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Bentley's own Anthracite Satin paint, 22" black alloys and beluga hide makes a much better visual proposition if you like the all black look.

Kahn has made a decent business from ruining cars for people with little taste - you can't blame him; while ever there are clients he'll keep churning out his creations.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

_Si_ said:


> Do Kahn really think they can do interiors better than Bentley!!! smh Do they think their leather work is superior to the factory's??? you'd be throwing money at someone to make your car worse


That's exactly what I thought when I read that they had had a play with the interior.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will be seen outside the girl with the black VW beetle soon but not Wayne driving:lol:
A massive no from me, perfect in premier league clubs carpark


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Wrong,its just wrong.

BB


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Should of called it the 'Suez', as it's a barge!

Richie


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

They should've called it the "footballers edition"


----------

